# Feb 11th BMQ



## Gbert84 (15 Jan 2013)

Here's another one of these. Anyone else leaving from the Ottawa area? Perhaps carpool?


----------



## BlackBlade (15 Jan 2013)

I have had my BMQ postponed a few times but I am due to be out there for FEB11th.
I'm going in from Halifax and as an AVN TECH. What trade are you signed up for?


----------



## Gbert84 (16 Jan 2013)

ACISS


----------



## srkelso20 (17 Jan 2013)

I`m leaving from Gatineau on the 9th. 

Getting sworn in on the 30th of this month.

I`m going for NAVCOM.


----------



## Gbert84 (17 Jan 2013)

Do you swear in at the Ottawa RC? I'm scheduled for the 30th as well.


----------



## srkelso20 (17 Jan 2013)

Yes, scheduled for 9am.

At what time do you plan on arriving at St-Jean?


----------



## Gbert84 (17 Jan 2013)

Not sure. I'm still working out my travel arrangements


----------



## cgreen (18 Jan 2013)

I'm in the Feb 11ThBmq aswell from toronto area 

MAR ENG

Navy


----------



## NewFoundFreedom (18 Jan 2013)

Hey guys, sorry I can't help with the transportation but I just wanted to say congrats and maybe we'll run into each other at CFLRS. I'm in the Feb 11th class too, Infantry.


----------



## BlackBlade (18 Jan 2013)

Is there anyone else going Air Force?
I feel so alone lol

But congratulations to everyone!


----------



## td_2013 (18 Jan 2013)

I'm Air Force, I am in the Feb 4th BMQ Start - Supply Tech. Congratulations Everyone, and Good Luck!


----------



## srkelso20 (18 Jan 2013)

Congratulations to all!

On an other note, what have you all been doing to prepare yourselves for BMQ, physically as well as mentally? 

It would be great to compare notes and maybe learn something off of eachother before starting BMQ.


----------



## BlackBlade (19 Jan 2013)

srkelso20 said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all!
> 
> On an other note, what have you all been doing to prepare yourselves for BMQ, physically as well as mentally?
> 
> It would be great to compare notes and maybe learn something off of eachother before starting BMQ.



Well i have been hitting the gym on base a lot more. Also try going to bed at 11 and waking up at 5 now to get into the routine. As for mentally theres not much just go in knowing its not personal and just do it 1 day at a time. Never Give Up!


----------



## Shepard (19 Jan 2013)

Congratulations to everyone on their enrollment! Just a quick question here- if anybody had gotten a paper from the 712th Transmission regiment, could you PM me the contact info that was written on it? They were all out by the time it was my turn, and had to write it on a contact card, just want to be sure I have the correct information here.

And again, congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Kurb88 (7 Feb 2013)

I'm supposed to fly out Saturday morning from Halifax... But with this storm we're getting(40+cms).. what am I supposed to do if the flights are canceled for the day?


----------



## Bam (8 Feb 2013)

Well, try to get in touch today with your recruiting agent. 
Though, I live in Montréal and we are getting heavy snow here too so i'm sure they are aware that some flight may be delayed. I think in the documents they gave you, there's the steps on What to do if you come late. 

Btw, there's 2 busses leaving from the airport. So if you miss the 1st one, you can still catch the 2nd one.


----------



## DAA (8 Feb 2013)

Kurb88 said:
			
		

> I'm supposed to fly out Saturday morning from Halifax... But with this storm we're getting(40+cms).. what am I supposed to do if the flights are canceled for the day?



I would suggest to get the airline to book you on the next available flight.  In the mean time, check your Canadidate Booklet that the CFRC gave you for info.

Worse case scenario if your flight is cancelled, you can contact CFLRS at Phone number (for emergencies only) 450-358-7099, extension 7229

I am sure someone there will help.


----------

